# Co2 Simple Regulator



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Simple CO2 regulator

Do I need a special tank for this or this would fit almost all of co2 tanks? Will this be efficient as well?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You will need a CO2 cylinder that is made in Asia to work with this particular regulator. Note that the threading for the Asian market is different from the North American market.

You want to avoid a regulator with 22mm threading.


----------

